# Create Rhinestone Transfer Templete



## iconracr (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Swarovski design that I created and mass ordered from Swarovski in 2008. Since then I have very little request so I handset each order. Today I received an order for 20 shirts with this design which is too many to handset. Swarovski is no longer dealing with small companies. I saw a demonstration using something called sticky frock at the ISS Show. Does anyone have experience with sticky frock? And could I please get a recommendation on who would create my custom design so I can make my own transfers. Thank you in advance, Cheryl


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Contact The Rhinestone World and see what they can do for you.. I use them for just about everything and am just starting out..


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sticky Flock is expensive but well worth it, it will save you a lot of aggravation (I have been using it from the day it came out), do you have the file that you made your original template from, you could cut your own if you have a plotter.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

You can brush the rhinestone into the prepared template, which can be used for 20 times for your own transfer. As for the template, you need provide your own design in vector file which is ready for a cutter.

Or I think this link will help you:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t172168.html


----------



## Feierxiaoke (Jun 9, 2015)

Dear Purchasing Manager,
Nice to meet you. I'm Angel. From Qingdao YBL Fashion. It's pleasure to know you are interested in Hotfix Rhinestone Transfer Motif for your clothing. 
We are so professional at Hotfix Motif. 

Now would you like contact me and talk more details?

Best wishes
Angel Yeung
Skype: yblalisales003
Mob/Whatsapp: 0086-18562572193


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

If Swavarski wont deal with you mabey they could refer you to a bigger vender who can do it for you.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

How many stones? How many colors? What are the stone sizes? Where are you located?


----------

